# This left me quite shaken last night, and i was not even involved.



## idlecyclist (6 Jul 2016)

So saw someone do this on the Embankment in London on yesterdays ride home.
Seriously though i was about to witness a death!
Just so he could stop at the red light 15 seconds quicker than the other guy.
Scary that someone out there thinks that this an acceptable way to ride a bike.


----------



## glenn forger (6 Jul 2016)

Deliberate, I think. Look how he shifts weight.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jul 2016)

glenn forger said:


> Deliberate, I think. Look how he shifts weight.



Impossible to say. I suspect he had his eye on the cyclist on the right and misjudged the closing speed


----------



## glenn forger (6 Jul 2016)

Why's he shifting in the saddle like that? He pushes he left shoulder into the other rider. Dumbass move.


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2016)




----------



## Markymark (6 Jul 2016)

If the guy had done that to me he'd be waking up in hospital now wondering where his teeth are.


----------



## Jody (6 Jul 2016)

glenn forger said:


> Why's he shifting in the saddle like that? He pushes he left shoulder into the other rider. Dumbass move.



Disgusting behaviour from the rider overtaking. But I reckon he shifted weight so if he clipped the other rider he wouldn't loose balance but completely at the expense of the other riders safetly.


----------



## subaqua (6 Jul 2016)

Markymark said:


> If the guy had done that to me he'd be waking up in hospital now wondering where his teeth are.



i can't condone violence but , similar reaction here


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2016)

What happened after the video ended?


----------



## glenn forger (6 Jul 2016)

My blood would have been up if I saw that, I never bother remonstrating normally but that was utterly shoot riding.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jul 2016)

glenn forger said:


> My blood would have been up



Well, that makes a change then


----------



## mjr (6 Jul 2016)

400bhp said:


> Impossible to say. I suspect he had his eye on the cyclist on the right and misjudged the closing speed


Should have used his bloody brakes then, planted his own bike into the kerb or chanced a swerve into the lane to the right. That lane isn't wide enough to put others at risk with an in-lane overtake.


----------



## vickster (6 Jul 2016)

What an utter c***


----------



## winjim (6 Jul 2016)

Even if it was unintentional, if you hit someone like that you bloody well slow down, apologise and check they're OK.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jul 2016)




----------



## 400bhp (6 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> Should have used his bloody brakes then, planted his own bike into the kerb or chanced a swerve into the lane to the right. That lane isn't wide enough to put others at risk with an in-lane overtake.



Agree. I am not defending the cyclist at all, just looking for reasons for the behaviour beyond him doing it on purpose.


----------



## Ciar (6 Jul 2016)

Bell and End springs to mind.


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Jul 2016)

London - enuff said.


----------



## Markymark (6 Jul 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> London - enuff said.


Yes, you'd not find an awesome enough rider to maintain balance after being knocked by a northerner elsewhere.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jul 2016)

Despicable cycling


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Jul 2016)

Markymark said:


> Yes, you'd not find an awesome enough rider to maintain balance after being knocked by a northerner elsewhere.



He was a tourist - Boris bike.


----------



## Markymark (6 Jul 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> He was a tourist - Boris bike.


I use Boris bikes.


----------



## swansonj (6 Jul 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> He was a tourist - Boris bike.


And, seriously, that may have helped him, they being pretty heavy and stable bikes - it could have been worse on a lighter and twitchier bike?


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2016)

Farkinell


----------



## Roadrider48 (6 Jul 2016)

I would have made sure I caught him and ripped his balls off. Prick!!


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 Jul 2016)

That was bang out of order, I don't suppose you are on Strava and can check fly-by to see who the twonk was. ( if he is on strava as well of course). I would like to see if the fool crosses my commute route.


----------



## glenn forger (6 Jul 2016)

On roadcc now.


----------



## alvintc (6 Jul 2016)

I've watched that a couple of times - looks intentional to me! Anything happen BEFORE the vid? Looks like a revenge shunt.

Either way completely ludicrous, I used to cycle there & some of the SCR that goes on goes beyond the S...


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Jul 2016)

What awful riding ... understand why you were shaken up and it is a good job the truck driver was paying attention.


----------



## winjim (6 Jul 2016)

The only circumstances in which I can imagine myself riding like that, are if something had happened to my wife or daughter and I needed to get to the hospital or something. So I hope matey's family are OK.


----------



## vickster (6 Jul 2016)

But surely you'd still make sure the guy you'd body checked was ok?


----------



## winjim (6 Jul 2016)

vickster said:


> But surely you'd still make sure the guy you'd body checked was ok?


Of course


----------



## Phaeton (6 Jul 2016)

winjim said:


> The only circumstances in which I can imagine myself riding like that, are if something had happened to my wife or daughter and I needed to get to the hospital or something. So I hope matey's family are OK.


Seriously? I hope you're just trolling to get attention.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2016)

OMG !!!


----------



## glenn forger (6 Jul 2016)

Jody said:


> Disgusting behaviour from the rider overtaking. But I reckon he shifted weight so if he clipped the other rider he wouldn't loose balance but completely at the expense of the other riders safetly.



See what you mean. There comes a point when it's such a dumbass move it may as well be deliberate.


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2016)

What an absolute penith.


----------



## Zeffer (6 Jul 2016)

I know I was warned, but i thought I was about to witness a death watching that! Horrendous.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jul 2016)

holy shoot what awful riding the leaning in and shifting weight I do that if I am drifting towards a kerb or object kind of shifting the bike one direction and me the other. I reckon as he had stopped pedalling just before he was aware of the lorry approaching by sound and was in two minds so decided to press on as close as possible to the other rider and remain within the "superhighway" rather than shoulder checking and waiting like any normal non dickhead person would do.

Brilliant recovery by the Boris Bike though!


----------



## jefmcg (6 Jul 2016)

It looks like a goddamned punishment pass. The boris was in the gutter as a previous cyclist passed him, and then moves back into a more reasonable position in the lane. There was plenty of time for the arse to slow down and pass when it was safe, but he decides to push through and give the guy a thump while he's at it, presumably to teach him to stay out of his way. farker.

I wonder if he even knows he nearly killed someone?


----------



## Jody (6 Jul 2016)

glenn forger said:


> See what you mean. There comes a point when it's such a dumbass move it may as well be deliberate.



Completely nobbish. Deliberate or not there is no excuse to put people in danger like that.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Jul 2016)

Jody said:


> Completely nobbish. Deliberate or not there is no excuse to put people in danger like that.


No one is saying anything else. Dumbass or deliberate, equally bad.

"Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic"
"Any sufficiently dumbass behaviour on the road is indistinguishable from belligerence"


----------



## subaqua (6 Jul 2016)

Surprised nobody has blamed the lorry yet ! 

What's fly by on strava anyway ?


----------



## glenn forger (6 Jul 2016)

"Any sufficiently dumbass behaviour on the road is indistinguishable from belligerence"

That's what I said except written betterer. I hope that knobber takes taken to the Ab Fab movie.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Jul 2016)

glenn forger said:


> That's what I said except written betterer.


Yup, that was me defending you


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jul 2016)

subaqua said:


> What's fly by on strava anyway ?



Strava Flyby shows who has been riding the same route as oneself at the same time on a map.
That's if he is on Strava.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jul 2016)

And if you do not block such jiggery pokery...


----------



## winjim (6 Jul 2016)

Phaeton said:


> Seriously? I hope you're just trolling to get attention.


No I'm joking. If I thought my family was in danger I'd amble along at walking pace.


----------



## glenn forger (6 Jul 2016)

Yes, this wasn't Taken 2, it was a bellend taking revenge for a perceived slight. He's the sort who would shoulder-charge you in the street.


----------



## jonny jeez (6 Jul 2016)

Flyby will only count if the filming rider and the peanut are both members. They most likely are.

How can we find this guy and ensure this does not happen again

What a total daffodil move


----------



## outlash (6 Jul 2016)

Poor sod who got nudged probably had more than brown trousers when he got to his destination. Glad he's in one piece.


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Jul 2016)

If this happened to me, it would be hard for me to keep my cool. Id probably chase him down just to kick him off his bike and make sure he ends up in the gutter where he belongs and leave him there. But if i did that, id be no worse then him :/

If i saw it happen to someone else in front of me i would have gone after the other cyclist and pulled him to one side for a talking to. Try to get his details and forward all footage to the METs safer cycling team or even take the details of the cyclist who was almost crushed under the wheels of a vehicle and let him know that i have footage if he wants to press charges against the nobber.


----------



## mjr (6 Jul 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> If this happened to me, it would be hard for me to keep my cool. Id probably chase him down just to kick him off his bike and make sure he ends up in the gutter where he belongs and leave him there.


Nah, if that happened to you, you're on a TfL bike so don't need to kick him. Just let your adrenaline pump the pedals until you catch him at the next lights, jump off and let the tank trash his lightweight!



RoubaixCube said:


> But if i did that, id be no worse then him :/


Yeah, this sort of stuff should remain only fantasy.


----------



## Markymark (6 Jul 2016)

winjim said:


> No I'm joking. If I thought my family was in danger I'd amble along at walking pace.


If only there was something between ambling along and nearly killing someone.


----------



## idlecyclist (6 Jul 2016)

It didn't occur to me that this could be have been deliberate.
I watch the footage of the whole ride to see if these two had a previous encounter, and they hadn't.
The "Barger" first appears in the footage when he goes past me at the lights at Milbank, the Boris biker does not appear in the footage at anytime before the incident. 

Sorry i cut the video off too soon, Here is a slightly longer version. 



The "Barger" does stop at the lights, but makes no attempt to apologize.
The Boris Biker walks the bike around the corner and cycles off. He does look over to see if anyone is offering an apology, which they are not.

I was going to say something to the "Barger" but when i got to the lights, i was not actually sure which rider it was. (might sound silly, but I just remembered it was a guy in dark clothing with a rucksack, while i was asking Boris biker if he was ok, a similar looking rider went in front of me and i was not sure who was who).

Looking at Strava flyby, i think i can identify the cyclist. But im not going to name him. 

I think the Boris Biker did amazing well to stay upright.


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> Nah, if that happened to you, you're on a TfL bike so don't need to kick him. Just let your adrenaline pump the pedals until you catch him at the next lights, jump off and let the tank trash his lightweight!
> 
> 
> Yeah, this sort of stuff should remain only fantasy.



I wouldnt be on a boris bike when I have 3 of my own bikes.


----------



## benb (6 Jul 2016)

glenn forger said:


> I hope that knobber takes taken to the Ab Fab movie.



I say, steady on


----------



## Crandoggler (6 Jul 2016)

Jesus Christ. What an absolute twat.


----------



## subaqua (6 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Strava Flyby shows who has been riding the same route as oneself at the same time on a map.
> That's if he is on Strava.


Thanks for the explanation .

looking at the extended footage the barger is the one to left of filmer at lights.

and i would name the barger. thats just not good riding


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jul 2016)

Some pretty aggressive fellows on here, wonder if it would follow through in real life?! 

It was totally wrong but I really seriously doubt it was intentional, I have made my fair share of mistakes both in my car and on my bike after all I am only human and to name and shame on social media would be totally out of order.


----------



## summerdays (6 Jul 2016)

I hope they get to see the footage though, and realise what happened to the other rider!! And how close they were to potentially causing the death of a cyclist and others that would have witnessed it and the lorry driver deeply affected.


----------



## User6179 (6 Jul 2016)

subaqua said:


> Thanks for the explanation .
> 
> looking at the extended footage the barger is the one to left of filmer at lights.
> 
> and i would name the barger. thats just not good riding



The barger is the one to the right at front next to the VW car.


----------



## winjim (6 Jul 2016)

Markymark said:


> If only there was something between ambling along and nearly killing someone.


Well in the aforementioned admittedly unlikely scenario, I can't imagine I'd be thinking too clearly.

But back to reality, I think one possibility is that the guy's gone for an overtake, realised he's a bit too close to the approaching truck and taken evasive action. He's make a proper cock up of it though and hit the other dude, so he's pedalled off as fast as possible because he's simply too embarrassed / cowardly to face up to it. His ambition exceeded his ability and he's too ashamed to admit it.


----------



## swansonj (6 Jul 2016)

winjim said:


> Well in the aforementioned admittedly unlikely scenario, I can't imagine I'd be thinking too clearly.
> 
> But back to reality, I think one possibility is that the guy's gone for an overtake, realised he's a bit too close to the approaching truck and taken evasive action. He's make a proper cock up of it though and hit the other dude, so he's pedalled off as fast as possible because he's simply too embarrassed / cowardly to face up to it. His ambition exceeded his ability and he's too ashamed to admit it.


I once had a brainstorm, pulled out of a side road onto a slightly less side road without stopping, forced a car to brake suddenly to avoid squashing me, and was so embarrassed and cowardly that I turned down a lane and hid behind a churchyard wall to ensure no-one could tell me what I already knew, that I'd been a complete plonker.


----------



## jay clock (6 Jul 2016)

winjim said:


> Well in the aforementioned admittedly unlikely scenario, I can't imagine I'd be thinking too clearly.
> 
> But back to reality, I think one possibility is that the guy's gone for an overtake, realised he's a bit too close to the approaching truck and taken evasive action. He's make a proper cock up of it though and hit the other dude, so he's pedalled off as fast as possible because he's simply too embarrassed / cowardly to face up to it. His ambition exceeded his ability and he's too ashamed to admit it.


I agree 100% with that assessment. and the various twunt comments of course


----------



## Roadrider48 (6 Jul 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Some pretty aggressive fellows on here, wonder if it would follow through in real life?!
> 
> It was totally wrong but I really seriously doubt it was intentional, I have made my fair share of mistakes both in my car and on my bike after all I am only human and to name and shame on social media would be totally out of order.


So if the fella on the Boris was now dead, it would be ok, because it was an error of judgement?
That was one easily avoided accident!
And yes, if it was me on the receiving end of that, the other fella would probably be in hospital with me happily facing the consequences.
The man is quite clearly an ignorant butt-wipe.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jul 2016)

Roadrider48 said:


> So if the fella on the Boris was now dead, it would be ok, because it was an error of judgement?
> That was one easily avoided accident!
> And yes, if it was me on the receiving end of that, the other fella would probably be in hospital with me happily facing the consequences.
> The man is quite clearly an ignorant butt-wipe.


Where exactly did I say it was ok at all, let alone if the fella was dead? Big men on the internet dishing out imagined punishment - a little bit weird to say the least.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Jul 2016)

idlecyclist said:


> Looking at Strava flyby, i think i can identify the cyclist. But im not going to name him.


I applaud this. I don't want to see this guy pilloried, or worse still some innocent party if you are wrong.

Can I urge you to reach out to him, and make sure he sees the video? It may prevent a repeat of this incident.

(and thanks for sharing)


----------



## flake99please (6 Jul 2016)

With riding like that Im surprised the fud even bothered to stop at the Red light.


----------



## glenn forger (6 Jul 2016)

Can't we dox him to make sure this never happens again?


----------



## coco69 (6 Jul 2016)

glenn forger said:


> Deliberate, I think. Look how he shifts weight.


I agree


----------



## subaqua (6 Jul 2016)

Eddy said:


> The barger is the one to the right at front next to the VW car.


Not sure . Let's beat up both then


----------



## coco69 (6 Jul 2016)

Was it not the van drivers fault


----------



## coco69 (6 Jul 2016)

Markymark said:


> If the guy had done that to me he'd be waking up in hospital now wondering where his teeth are.



Eyup rockys back


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jul 2016)

What the fark was that. Terrible move


----------



## lutonloony (6 Jul 2016)

How accurate is fly by, considering other cyclists went past in a fairly short timeframe ?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Jul 2016)

That is horrible. Happy the Boris bike guy got out of it unscathed. 

The barging nobber should hang his head in shame.


----------



## User16625 (6 Jul 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> That is horrible. Happy the Boris bike guy got out of it unscathed.
> 
> *The barging nobber should hang his head in shame*.



What about the rest of his body? 

With a bit of luck he will fall into a working combine harvester within the next week but sods law he wont.


----------



## Lonestar (7 Jul 2016)

Shockingly bad but I can't say I'm really surprised.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Jul 2016)

Maybe its a video we should keep on our phones to show to the mouthbreathers that demand we use cycle lanes just because they are there.

Its a good example of why they can be more dangerous for the rider and the motorised traffic; who just want to get from A to B without killing us; should the unexpected occur: Not necessarily a raging pillock on a bike trying to kill fellow cyclist but a big puddle or pothole or random piece of debris or dopey iPed suddenly needing evasive action.


----------



## mjr (7 Jul 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Maybe its a video we should keep on our phones to show to the mouthbreathers that demand we use cycle lanes just because they are there.


Oh for crying out loud: how exactly would that have been different if it had been in a carriageway lane? The stupid barger rode into the other cyclist rather than brake, or shoulder-check and move right to overtake properly and they might have still done that. In a carriageway lane, the following vehicle would have been much more likely to be a motor vehicle than a cycle with a camera, so it could have ended much worse even though they didn't fall.


----------



## glenn forger (7 Jul 2016)

that stupid blue paint channels you, drivers think no rider should leave it and nodders think you overtake in the lane. It's worse than useless. Super highway my arse.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> Oh for crying out loud: how exactly would that have been different if it had been in a carriageway lane? The stupid barger rode into the other cyclist rather than brake, or shoulder-check and move right to overtake properly and they might have still done that. In a carriageway lane, the following vehicle would have been much more likely to be a motor vehicle than a cycle with a camera, so it could have ended much worse even though they didn't fall.


I think you've missed the point I hoped I'd made.

Had either/both been in the carriageway, not slavishly in the thin cycle lane then there would have been more room to enable a safe and sensible manoeuvre and they would have been clearly in a road position that didn't have the truck as such a close coincidentally passing factor, not to criticise the truck driver for just driving along a road with IMO an unsafe cycle lane but had the cyclists been interacting in front of it rather beside it and if it was overtaking then in all likelihood there would have been a greater lateral gap for the overtake / wobble.

My gripe is with the mentality of those that see any cycle lane, however poor or good, as mandatory or worthy of abuse if not being used without any grasp that they're not all wine and roses.


----------



## winjim (7 Jul 2016)

The manoeuvre does look to me like it could be an attempt, possibly even an involuntary one, to stay within the cycle lane.


----------



## mjr (7 Jul 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Had either/both been in the carriageway, not slavishly in the thin cycle lane then there would have been more room to enable a safe and sensible manoeuvre and they would have been clearly in a road position that didn't have the truck as such a close coincidentally passing factor, not to criticise the truck driver for just driving along a road with IMO an unsafe cycle lane but had the cyclists been interacting in front of it rather beside it and if it was overtaking then in all likelihood there would have been a greater lateral gap for the overtake / wobble.


 Are you imagining cyclists on such a busy route as riding single-file in a full carriageway lane to themselves?  If they'd been in a carriageway lane, there would probably either have been cyclists riding side-by-side and the barger would still have rear-ended someone AND put them sideways across the path of any following motor vehicle, or if the lane was wider, some cyclists would have been hemmed into secondary by motorists overtaking in-lane and the barger would probably still have rear-ended one of them.



> My gripe is with the mentality of those that see any cycle lane, however poor or good, as mandatory or worthy of abuse if not being used without any grasp that they're not all wine and roses.


My gripe is not with those imaginary demons of your mind - it is with dangerous road users like the barger. Although substandard, the cycle lane there is mostly an irrelevance to the downright crap cycling.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> Are you imagining cyclists on such a busy route as riding single-file in a full carriageway lane to themselves?  If they'd been in a carriageway lane, there would probably either have been cyclists riding side-by-side and the barger would still have rear-ended someone AND put them sideways across the path of any following motor vehicle, or if the lane was wider, some cyclists would have been hemmed into secondary by motorists overtaking in-lane and the barger would probably still have rear-ended one of them.
> 
> 
> My gripe is not with those imaginary demons of your mind - it is with dangerous road users like the barger. Although substandard, the cycle lane there is mostly an irrelevance to the downright crap cycling.


You seem to be determined to deliberately misunderstand and draw your own inferences that are frankly ridiculous. Over and out.


----------



## TheJDog (7 Jul 2016)

idlecyclist said:


> But im not going to name him.



Don't name him, but do send the footage to the police with his name. He needs a good talking to.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jul 2016)

Glad I do not ride in London. Southern Twonks!


----------



## mjr (7 Jul 2016)

winjim said:


> The manoeuvre does look to me like it could be an attempt, possibly even an involuntary one, to stay within the cycle lane.


If so and there wasn't a cycle lane, the nobber would probably have attempted, possibly even involuntarily, to stay within whatever lane he was in and rammed anyone in front.



shouldbeinbed said:


> You seem to be determined to deliberately misunderstand and draw your own inferences that are frankly ridiculous. Over and out.


Frankly ridiculous is being determined to blame some paint for dangerous cycling.


----------



## lejogger (7 Jul 2016)

Wow, watched this a few times now, and it's insane!... but my honest appraisal is that it was almost certainly not intentional. 

If you watch closely it seems to be the combination of a slight swerve for a man hole cover plus a quick over-shoulder check that he does which seems to somehow unbalance him once he suddenly finds himself far closer to the Boris bike in front than he expected. By then he's committed to the overtake and too close to move out sufficiently whilst likely unwilling to swerve because of the approaching truck.

Regardless, it's a woeful bit of cycling, compounded unforgivably by the lack of acknowledgment to the poor rider he's just hit. Could have been so much worse.

It's almost certainly the guy on the right of the lane at the traffic lights, with the same 'Rapha' styling light band around the left thigh.


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Jul 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Glad I do not ride in London. Southern Twonks!


So are we.

Cant insert smilies from my phone, sorry


----------



## mjr (7 Jul 2016)

User13710 said:


> Sorry, I disagree. I often agree with what you say, MJ, but this time I think you've let your love of segregated cycle facilities get the better of you. Without the blue painted strip the cyclists would be among the traffic, controlling it if need be. Seems to me the overtaker was overkeen to remain inside what he saw as 'our' zone, whereas all the road belongs to all of us. You are unconsciously buying into the idea that motor vehicles take precedence and must never be delayed even by a few seconds.


Wrong on two levels: firstly, that's not segregated; secondly, I explicitly reject that idea and think motor vehicles should be delayed when needed to ease cycling because they're the ones who all have motors while cyclists are using human power.

I just think that it's much more likely that the nobber misjudged the speed of the bike in front and chose the wrong option of trying to squeeze between the bike and the truck's path, so it wouldn't have made much difference whether the bike was near the edge of the cycle lane or another lane. The basic problem is the barger went for a gap that didn't exist.


----------



## migrantwing (7 Jul 2016)

Maybe he shifted his weight as he misjudged the pass and didn't want to end up under the truck? Although, his actions nearly caused the other cyclist to do just that.

F*cking idiot!


----------



## glenn forger (7 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> Oh for crying out loud: how exactly would that have been different if it had been in a carriageway lane?



There wouldn't be loads of stupid blue paint splashed around that doesn't mean anything and confuses idiots?


----------



## Shaun (7 Jul 2016)

Bloody hell  ... I think I'd have needed some clean trousers if I'd been on the 'Boris' bike, that could have ended so badly for him (or ended him!). What the hell was the other cyclists doing / thinking? What a farkin schwellend!


----------



## .stu (8 Jul 2016)

Eddy said:


> The barger is the one to the right at front next to the VW car.


Agree with you 100% You can tell from the white band around his left thigh which is quite obvious both at the beginning of the clip and the end when the lights change.
To be fair I don't think he meant it - the Boris biker swerved right by about 6 inches moments before the collision and the barger just hadn't given him enough room, but as a cyclist he should have known better.


----------



## User6179 (8 Jul 2016)

.stu said:


> Agree with you 100% You can tell from the white band around his left thigh which is quite obvious both at the beginning of the clip and the end when the lights change.
> To be fair I don't think he meant it - the Boris biker swerved right by about 6 inches moments before the collision and the barger just hadn't given him enough room, but as a cyclist he should have known better.



Yes was the white band I noticed , think it was unintentional myself , just poor judgement , hope he does not drive a car like that !


----------



## Lonestar (9 Jul 2016)

Eddy said:


> Yes was the white band I noticed , think it was unintentional myself , just poor judgement , hope he does not drive a car like that !



Sums up what you get on the Cycle Superhighway routes.Apart form joggers/pedestrians as well as cars/motorbikes doing illegal turns or using the cycle super highway(also I have seen vehicles blocking it at times).I dread the commute at times now.

Last night on the late return back cyclist (CS3) on his mobile yet again and on the CS 2 they even cycle in the wrong direction with no lights.Think I miss mixing it with the cars now.At least it wasn't as bad.Not forgetting the numerous red light jumpers.One was in a pedalo last night and jumped every red between Mile End and Bow.Even overtaking me stopped at one red near bow at a rate of knots.When stuck behind an obvious slow red light jumped it then becomes tedious overtaking him knowing full well he's going to be whizzxing through the next set of reds.Kept up with one the other night even though he jumped 12 reds.

Perhaps they should have an Australian sort crackdown because that's what we bloody need.


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Jul 2016)

It's impossible to judge intent from the footage, he moves out then back in before moving out again. The other cyclist could have slowed unexpectedly.

Either way the cyclist is at fault and looks like he apologised over his shoulder - possibly doesn't realise the effect of the collision.


----------



## ozboz (9 Jul 2016)

Whether it was deliberate or not the consequence of his action could well have put himself under the wheels of that flatbed wagon also , its a pity the the video maker did not go forward at the lights and get a face , but id say he was well shaken by the incident , the vid has been circulated to other London cycling org's , ive personally rode that stretch , thinking im as safe as , it appears you cannot put your guard down anywhere ,


----------



## subaqua (9 Jul 2016)

glenn forger said:


> that stupid blue paint channels you, drivers think no rider should leave it and nodders think you overtake in the lane. It's worse than useless. Super highway my arse.


The world must be farked . I agree with Glenn !


----------



## Lonestar (9 Jul 2016)

subaqua said:


> The world must be farked . I agree with Glenn !



That's a good point from Glenn.


----------



## subaqua (10 Jul 2016)

Lonestar said:


> That's a good pint from Glenn.


It is and one reason segregation/ separation is not the answer .


----------



## MarkF (10 Jul 2016)

Why should he be cut slack because he is riding a bike? There has been plenty of drivers named and shamed and gleeful enjoyment had by plenty on here.

It was an awful bit of cycling, compounded by the danger he put another rider in, and his total lack of concern/compassion. I thought it was going to be another boring "nothing" video, but it was horrible.

Looks deliberate to me, how can anybody do that accidently and just not care?


----------



## Lonestar (10 Jul 2016)

subaqua said:


> It is and one reason segregation/ separation is not the answer .



I think I agree 100% here.In fact with what I've seen recently,yes.

My workmate now says he's nervous of riding in traffic because of too much segregation although I am not.I'm more nervous cycling in the segregation.


----------



## mjr (10 Jul 2016)

I remind you again that isn't segregation. I also suggest riding in current Netherlands and France where similar lanes seem to work. Is London too full of nobbers (motorsts and cyclists and walkers too) for them to work here?


----------



## Boragaincyclist (10 Jul 2016)

This sentiment has already been mentioned but the passing biker was going to pass and then heard the truck coming up on the right and that surprised him so he swerved back in only to strike the bloke on the Boris Bike.

It was no way intentional, I've got to question the situational awareness of people who think that!


----------



## MarkF (10 Jul 2016)

Boragaincyclist said:


> This sentiment has already been mentioned but the passing biker was going to pass and then heard the truck coming up on the right and that surprised him so he swerved back in only to strike the bloke on the Boris Bike.
> 
> It was no way intentional, I've got to question the situational awareness of people who think that!



What happened to the clueless riders "situational awareness"?

He has transferred (deliberately or not) the danger, created by him alone, from him, onto another cyclist, and that is unforgivable.


----------



## Boragaincyclist (11 Jul 2016)

I know but I mean it's fairly obvious that he was spooked by the truck, not excusing his actions but that was the reason for what happened, that's all I meant.


----------



## Kosong (11 Jul 2016)

Complete bellend. Hats off to the Boris biker though, managing to stay calm and controlled and not knocking the twat out at the lights. Seen too much of this shite in London where people get cocky and forget you are sharing the roads with other levels of cyclists, vehicles etc. It's not a game! 

Also he could have been on a boris bike as his was broken, stolen etc or perhaps he was giving the riding to work a go before commiting to buying a bike. Not all Boris bikers are 'tourists' and I'd say his riding was far better compared to the twat overtaking!


----------



## confusedcyclist (20 Jul 2016)

Holy crap!


----------



## beany_bot (26 Jul 2016)

OMG he was inches from death. Scary.

P.S. Is this what you get for a "cycle lane" down south? What is that...like 8 inches wide? Crazy. 
We have got full width lanes up here. I shall be thankful for evermore!


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2016)

beany_bot said:


> P.S. Is this what you get for a "cycle lane" down south? What is that...like 8 inches wide? Crazy.
> We have got full width lanes up here. I shall be thankful for evermore!


Don't you give me that. I've seen plenty of narrow cycle lanes up norf too. Sadly nowhere is immune to this shoot.


----------



## beany_bot (26 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> Don't you give me that. I've seen plenty of narrow cycle lanes up norf too. Sadly nowhere is immune to this shoot.



Not winding you up mate but honestly I haven't. I'm in Glasgow. All our cycle lanes are full width lanes. Granted they are bus lanes too but never had any bother with buses.


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2016)

beany_bot said:


> Not winding you up mate but honestly I haven't. I'm in Glasgow. All our cycle lanes are full width lanes. Granted they are bus lanes too but never had any bother with buses.


Ah, there are some of those in London, too. They suck more because of all the taxis than the buses.


----------



## beany_bot (26 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> Ah, there are some of those in London, too. They suck more because of all the taxis than the buses.


Yeah Taxis worse than buses for sure. But I guess just having less traffic generally up here leads to less "jostling" for space so typically it's not a problem.

And back on topic.

This is the moment that poor buy nearly died...


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2016)

beany_bot said:


> P.S. Is this what you get for a "cycle lane" down south?


That's not a bicycle lane, that is a Cycle Superhighway.


----------



## Ian193 (29 Jul 2016)

That twat was going to fast to be using the cycle lane in the first place he should have been using the road


----------



## beany_bot (29 Jul 2016)

Funny that the cyclist barging past will doubt doubt have screamed at a car driver at one time that cyclists need 6 feet clearance....Then proceeds to give this guy (and more than likely other cyclists) about an inch.


----------



## glenn forger (29 Jul 2016)

Since the nodder didnt say a word to the close passing truck ive no idea where you get that from.


----------



## winjim (29 Jul 2016)

Ian193 said:


> That twat was going to fast to be using the cycle lane in the first place he should have been using the road


He was going about the same speed as the guy behind him with the camera


----------



## Dommo (31 Jul 2016)

Hmm. I've watched it a few times and I can see where the deliberate angle is coming from, but in the end we'll never know. The fact that he doesn't slow down to check on the guy after cracking him like that though is the bit that tends me to say shame the tosser.


----------



## keithmac (4 Aug 2016)

Complete lack of regard for fellow riders, lack of an apology or even checking if the bloke was ok and very nearly causing a fatal road accident. 

To me that's name and shame teritory?.


----------



## Globalti (15 Aug 2016)

Maybe the two had exchanged words a bit further back? Or maybe Lance was just reading his satnav or mobile?


----------

